# Co2 setup, would you do this?



## u2_crazy (Dec 19, 2006)

I am pondering my CO2 setup. I have been doing a DIY CO2 for a while with mixed results. I want to get something more consistent for a budget price, so Compressed CO2 is out.

Currently I have 2 2 litre juice bottles with a sugar yeast mixture that dumps the co2 into a jungle labs fizz factory chamber inside the tank, just above the spray bar. I'm not happy with how often I have to change the bottles and how inconsistent the co2 is.

I am considering buying 2 Hagen Nutrafin CO2 natural setups and placing 1 at each end of the tank (it's a 29G). Once I have run out of refils I can use a diy mixture or buy new packets.

So, is my money best spent on the 2 systems or should I invest in a better reactor and keep the DIY bottles and maybe try a new mixture?

the mix I use now is 1/2 tsp of Yeast, 2 cups sugar.

Thanks


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is my 2 cents... I started off with the Hagen system and was not satisfied with the results at all. The bottles are too small and the CO2 didn't absorb well. I got a pollen diffusor off of ebay for $9 and I have been very happy with it (well as happy as I can be without pressurized). Right now I have it hooked up to 3L and 2L bottles on my 15g and I finally feel like I have enough CO2.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

The way I read Your post is that Your complaint is about the work involved in DIY C02--If so, then the Hagen systems won't save You any trouble. Its just a variation of the same theme--and a smaller C02 generator at that!

You are only going to get so much "Time" out of a DIY C02 batch.



> I'm not happy with how often I have to change the bottles and how inconsistent the co2 is.


Then the Hagen system won't help You. Its pretty much all variations on the same theme. You are either going to have to go Pressurized or deal with the DIY. This is one of the reasons people spend all the money to go Pressurized....

I couldn't manage to find an actual picture of the Jungle Labs diffuser, so a Better diffuser may help....

HTH


----------



## u2_crazy (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is the diffusor which I know isn't the greatest. I was going into the intake of my HOB but I have switched to an XP1 now. So, perhaps I could focus on a better reactor and stay with the DIY bottles. Which reactor method is the most effective for diy mixes? Which mix seems to work the best?

and finally, I have noticed a few threads on the CO2 indicators, can someone explain it to me or point me to the thread that does it best.

Thanks


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanx for the Pic. Yes, I would guess that's the main problem. You should be able to put the C02 in the intake of the xP1 and deal with it that way. Shouldn't be a problem on a 29g. Otherwise, a simple internal Power reactor would be a Good way to go.

What is it that You want to know about the C02 indicators? How to make one? Or, How/why they work?

Here is a pic of a simple Power reactor that I use:










It has an AquaVia 480 pump ($9), a "Cracker Saver" ($2 at walmart) some proper fitting tubing and some suction cups on the back. By lowering the pump and plumbing up to the top as shown--I don't have to turn it off for WCs. It actually works better than the top mounts that I have used....

HTH


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Diy Co2*

u2:
I started with a DIY 4 litre set up on a 125USFG tank. The term drop in a bucket comes to mind. In the long run, I think the pressurized systems are more economical than the DIY simply in materials only. I expect that my 20# tank will do for 12 to 18 months and the fill cost is about $24CAD. This cost is far less than the sugar and yeast required for the same period of time for a DIY setup. If you put any value on the maintenance time required for DIY CO2 the economics become moot. The upfront cost of pressurized is a fact but, if you can get through this you will be much happier with the results of pressurized than those of the DIY system.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Using gelatine would make your CO2 mix last longer. Steadier output as well.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You didn't say how big your tank is, but if it is a ten to 15 gallon tank Excel would be my choice for carbon fertilizing. Bigger than that would lead me to using pressurized CO2, as it did.
Edit: I just noticed you did say what size the tank is - 29 gallon. When I had a 29 gallon tank I used pressurized CO2 and couldn't have been more satisfied that I did.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/32100-diy-drop-checker.html should tell you more than you ever wanted to know about the CO2 indicators!


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

RIght now I am using two 1 Gallon jugs for my DIY CO2. I did the math one day and it cost me about $7 every other week to redo the mixture in the jugs. Not to mention the time. so quick math $7 X 26 times a year is $182 bucks a year. After figuring that out I started my research. I can get a 20# CO2 tank from Beverage Factory with a regulator for $160 Shipped. After that all I need it some tubing and a needle valve. I am sure Rexx Can help there when it come time for it. That will probably run in the ball park of $40. I use a power head to diffuse the CO2 into my tanks. So I dont need to change/buy any thing there. So we are looking at $200 before filling the tank with CO2. I call the local fire extinguisher place here and that sadi $18 to fill a 20# bottle. so for $218 I will be setting up pressurized CO2 that will last 12 to 15 months on my 29G tank. I thought that DIY would have been cheaper then that. DIY CO2 is the way to go on small lightly planted tanks. After the math you can see that it would be better to invest in a pressurized system. It will be less work and upkeep. 

MAHA


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

I was curious to see the cost of DIY Co2. I was trying to come up with some kind of figure but I had no idea how much the ingredients were used each time or how often you had to recharge.

It looks like year 2 would be the start of the savings. Year 3 would no longer be a contest as long as you didn't have to replace any equipment.


----------

